# homemade ice fishing lures



## Flathead King 06

who all out there makes their own ice fishing lures and jigs? I make my own small ice jigs simply with some lead wire and paint and my fly tying kit... and have ventured into the jigging spoon type lures and making them with pipe and aluminum bottle caps... anyone else make their own ice lures? Any pics?


----------



## jigtwins

Here's some stuff that I make for ice fishing.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Flathead King 06

here is some of the stuff I've been making in the last few days... the bottle cap "jig" thanks to Mike's Hard Lemonade has 5 BB's in it and weighs in just about at 3/16oz and the little jigs I've made are lead wire wrapped around the shank and cemented on... killed the crappie and gills with them last season...

Quick question... has anyone ever tried a drop-shot technique with splitshots and small flies or jigs? I was reading somewhere that guys use this for perch up north with micro plastics like the bubble belly shad baits and a small wire hook... any thoughts?


----------



## Fish2Win

used it today with good results at mogadore, the bite was slow and tough


----------



## Eliminator

It was windy and cold today so I stayed home and made another ice rod out of some brokens. I was comtemplating working some gold hooks with my soldering pen to see what I could come up with.
By the way are these ice jigging spoons?


----------



## allwayzfishin

this is my 2nd season ice fishing. i have been tying flies for steel for over a decade. came across a thread on iceshanty,com about those lead wire jigs. i bent the eyelet up 90 degrees so it rides just like a jig should. these little jigs should work wonders. i may just try these as a dropper behind eggs in deep pools for the steel. seems hot colors worked for others the best. sally hanseen nail polish was used then top coated with hard as nails nail hardener. i saw those little bottle cap lures before...do they work?

drop shotting works great with flies and tubes. i squirt some scent right inside the tube every now and then. seems to work better. the tapping of the splitshot on the bottom calls the fish in to investigate. i also tip the fly with a spike.

man i cant wait to get out there. all my stuff is sitting in the clam ready and waiting. got a nice little pond to hit as soon as it freezes


----------



## creekcrawler

I usually tie a small nymph or fly dropper on above my ice jig or spoon.
Sometime the tiny nymph with a maggot scores more than the jig.


----------



## bassmastermjb

no wake said:


> It was windy and cold today so I stayed home and made another ice rod out of some brokens. I was comtemplating working some gold hooks with my soldering pen to see what I could come up with.
> By the way are these ice jigging spoons?


Those are deffinitely not for ice fishing. They are repainted 1/4oz Underwater Barney Spoons........Mark


----------

